# Show us Your Storage Shed!



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I would like to see the Inside and Outside of the Storage Shed you are Rock'in.
Did you buy a kit or did you build it yourself?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I recently had this built for me. I have not finished the inside just yet. Building is 12x24 I'll post more pictures when the job is complete.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@CenlaLowell That is very big and a nice one. I like all the cement that was used.


----------



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

Built this shed last summer, to replace what was already in place when I bought the house. Floor in the old shed was caving in every time I rolled the mower in/out, and the siding was rotting away all around the bottom. Tore it down and rebuilt over about a weeks time. Not much to it but I'm pretty proud of it as it's one of the bigger projects I've tackled completely on my own. Old shed was 8x8, new shed is 8x10, oh and using a regular style/shape roof feels like it triples the usable space compared to the barn style roof.

No kit, no plans. And to demo the old shed, I removed the doors and then literally cut it in half from end to end across the roof and down the back wall. Then into smaller pieces I could haul to the landfill.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Verrrrrrrry nice - Cingratulations on an awesome (and way huge) improvement!!!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@ShaneNC Looks, great! You should be very proud.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I bought a "shed in a box kit". I tore the old one down on a Friday then spent Saturday and Sunday getting the new shed dried in, then did the finishing touches the following Saturday. I put it together alone, and if I were to do it again, I'd absolutely invite a friend over to help with the roof trusses. Those took some creative tool use and thinking to do them solo.

I was concerned that the building would be flimsy and not very sturdy, however once the roof was on the entire building stiffened up nicely, and any concerns vanished. I do have it strapped to the ground in ten places since it is a raised platform, and I am in hurricane territory. It did not budge during Irma and Matthew and I got 90MPH winds in my yard.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

440mag said:


> Verrrrrrrry nice - Cingratulations on an awesome (and way huge) improvement!!!


+1


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Topcat said:


> . . . I put it together alone, and if I were to do it again, I'd absolutely invite a friend over to help with the roof trusses. Those took some creative tool use and thinking to do them solo.


Verrrry nice; and LOL, so few words to say what I imagine was A LOT of "steppin' back, thinking and earnest chin rubbin')


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@Topcat Where did you buy that shed at. What model is it? Is it Vinyl?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is the patio floor? Stamp concrete in 3 colors ?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Been trying to get a shed approved for 8 months with my hoa. Finally got a variance on the position but they say it must be on a poured foundation and all brick to match the house...


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Here is the shed I had built about a year ago, but I'm already thinking of tearing it down and building a much larger one (I'm already outgrowing this one), and have a concrete slab poured under it. It's hard to swallow though just a year after paying $3500 for this one :?



Here's the inside without my 2 mowers in it


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@Sam23 I bought the shed on Amazon from the manufacturer. Lifetime model 6415. It came in about seven boxes and it is some sort of plastic material that is bolted to steel framing. It feels much stouter than regular vinyl. 
@g-man the patio is a cement overlay that was done on the existing concrete. This was the lesser of two options. Tear it out or renovate it. It's been four years since I had it done and is holding up very well.


----------



## Cloudy day (Oct 25, 2019)

Built this last year, only 12x14ft but the steep roof makes it feel larger. Always liked white buildings with red roofs.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. My one and only shed, storage and working goes on in there.  
. Best bit is burning wood to keep warm while pottering with things!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I badly want a shed to house my Triplex but it's really hard to find one with a 78"+ door opening without going custom. I'd love a 12 x 12 foot basic shed with a rollup door - still searching. :roll:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> I badly want a shed to house my Triplex but it's really hard to find one with a 78"+ door opening without going custom. I'd love a 12 x 12 foot basic shed with a rollup door - still searching. :roll:


You got a triplex, nice. Look for a company in your area that builds metal building. There's plenty down here in Louisiana. The company that built mine had a 20x20x 10 for I believe 7,995$ without the cement slab. You could get the garage door with 8 or 10 ft wide. It would look like this one except bigger.


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

My dad, my son and I built this last fall. Grandfather built the doors. Did all the concrete, framing and electrical. Not really a storage shed i suppose. Middle section is a woodshop, and the barn doors on the left is my lawn equipment.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Tadow781 said:


> My dad, my son and I built this last fall. Grandfather built the doors. Did all the concrete, framing and electrical. Not really a storage shed i suppose. Middle section is a woodshop, and the barn doors on the left is my lawn equipment.


  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Tadow781 said:


> My dad, my son and I built this last fall. Grandfather built the doors. Did all the concrete, framing and electrical. Not really a storage shed i suppose. Middle section is a woodshop, and the barn doors on the left is my lawn equipment.


Absolutely stunning! I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous! Shed goals...


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks everyone, noticed two Michigander's responding... :thumbup:


----------



## jamesC (May 20, 2020)

Topcat said:


> I bought a "shed in a box kit". I tore the old one down on a Friday then spent Saturday and Sunday getting the new shed dried in, then did the finishing touches the following Saturday. I put it together alone, and if I were to do it again, I'd absolutely invite a friend over to help with the roof trusses. Those took some creative tool use and thinking to do them solo.
> 
> I was concerned that the building would be flimsy and not very sturdy, however once the roof was on the entire building stiffened up nicely, and any concerns vanished. I do have it strapped to the ground in ten places since it is a raised platform, and I am in hurricane territory. It did not budge during Irma and Matthew and I got 90MPH winds in my yard.


Definite improvement! That base you put in should make it a bit sturdier compared to just throwing it on the ground.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Built this recently to house the yard stuff. Still working on the inside and a few things outside. First drew it up to get on paper how i wanted it. 




Then went to work


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Shed prices are getting ridiculous now that I'm actually shopping them around. My brother's shed is 50% higher from 2 years ago.....@CenlaLowell you purchased at the right time. That unit is much more now.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Shed prices are getting ridiculous now that I'm actually shopping them around. My brother's shed is 50% higher from 2 years [email protected] you purchased at the right time. That unit is much more now.


Damn, I didn't know that. I guess the metal prices went up with the lumber. Crazy


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't have space for a shed but I built this under my deck. 
I've already outgrown it.


----------



## Skiney12 (7 mo ago)

Well, I do have a storage shed. I don't know if it's "show-worthy," but it works for me. I don't have a storage room at home to store all unused items, so I need to find a way to have it off-site. So I decided to 
build a storage shed to use it as a storage space. It provides you with enough space to keep all the things which you don't have any other space in your house. Here, we are sharing with you a few photos of our storage shed. Hope that these photos will inspire you. Take a look:


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

My shed is a little unique. Packed the shed portion with goodies!  Utilizing every inch I can. The other part functions as a small pool house.


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

10x10 tuffshed


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)




----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

Started building a new shed to replace the existing one. The dimensions are 12 x 16 and will be a huge upgrade!


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> Built this recently to house the yard stuff. Still working on the inside and a few things outside. First drew it up to get on paper how i wanted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use to draw it up?


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

shiltz said:


> Started building a new shed to replace the existing one. The dimensions are 12 x 16 and will be a huge upgrade!


I think that's the same 10x14 shed that I have. Is that a roof turbine installed on the shed? Has that been effective for you?


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

pp6000v2 said:


> shiltz said:
> 
> 
> > Started building a new shed to replace the existing one. The dimensions are 12 x 16 and will be a huge upgrade!
> ...


It is effective at falling off! We have a lot of wind here and I think the parts have come loose and has fallen off a few times since we purchased this property.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Looks like I am not prepared for this thread! I have a 12x16 shed that came with the property. It needs a new roof and new siding, and I need to jack it and get it level. The plan is to completely remove the the siding, floor, and the entire roof-- rafters and all. Once it's stripped down to the bones, I will get it level and add an 8x16 area to the west side for equipment storage and lawn care supplies/work surface. The new side will have an overhead door, the old side will have a walk in door with half lite, and each side will have a casement window. The roof will be properly vented, and I plan to add a couple active 12v vents to help cool it down in a hurry during the summer.

I have a solar panel that I am currently running the lighting off of-- this system will be more than enough to add some addition 12v bulbs and the active fans too. Other the winter, I plan to connect the solar panel to the lawn tractor to act as a battery tender.

I probably won't get to this project until next spring, although if we have a long fall/late winter. I might be able to fit it in.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Best pictures I have at work of the shed!


----------

